# Graphtec CE 5000, CE6000 or Roland GX 24 and why?



## ToughJourneyman

Graphtec CE5000-60, Graphtec CE6000-60 or Roland GX24 and why?

I am very new to the world of vinyl, cutting and decorating t-shirts with vinyl transfers. 

Please give me the advantages,disadvantages and recommendations for each cutter based on your use and expertise. 

Thank you.
Tough


----------



## lben

I don't know about the CE6000, but I have a CE5000. It has a greater down force than the GX24. It also comes with a stand and roll holder, where the GX24 comes with nothing and the stand has to be purchased separately. the CE5000-60 can also cut tighter circles and finer details.


----------



## DigitalMayhem

*Re: Re: Graphtec CE 5000, CE6000 or Roland GX 24 and why?*



lben said:


> the CE5000-60 can also cut tighter circles and finer details.


? 


Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## SickPuppy

GX24 You can't go wrong with a ROLAND


----------



## lben

DigitalMayhem said:


> ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LTEvo.


The tighter circles come in handy when cutting rhinestone templates. It has something to do with the way the blade turns or cuts on the medium that you can cut finer details, fine lines, tiny lettering.


----------



## ToughJourneyman

I heard that the Graphtec cutters are made in Japan, is that true?

Also I heard that the Roland Gx 24 is made in Taiwan, Is that true?

In general we were taught that Japanese electronics are superior to the rest, Isn't that true in-regards to vinyl cutters? 

Please shed some light on this in depth if you could.

Thanks.


----------



## ToughJourneyman

SickPuppy said:


> GX24 You can't go wrong with a ROLAND


Why do you prefer the Roland over the Graphtec? Have you had bad experience with Graphtec? Please go on with some details. 

Thanks.


----------



## HarveyAlex

The ce6000 is the newer version of the ce5000.
I have the ce5000-60 and love it. I'm not sure why the roland is the "Industry Standard". I never used the Roland but can tell you that the Graphtec machine is great. Software is easy to use and this thing cuts detail that still amazes me.
I don't think you can go wrong with either machine.


----------



## HarveyAlex

The Graphtec has a higher downforce and comes with a stand too.
The Roland stand is like $200 more


----------



## SickPuppy

ToughJourneyman said:


> Why do you prefer the Roland over the Graphtec? Have you had bad experience with Graphtec? Please go on with some details.
> 
> Thanks.


Two words my friend Optical Eye

GX-24 includes an optical registration system that automatically recognizes crop marks and aligns media allowing you to contour cut items printed on other printers.

I also own a Roland SP 300 V. If I have decals that need to be laminated I will print them on the SP 300 with crop marks and run them through the GX24 after laminating them. That frees up the SP 300 for more important printing jobs.


----------



## ToughJourneyman

SickPuppy said:


> Two words my friend Optical Eye
> 
> GX-24 includes an optical registration system that automatically recognizes crop marks and aligns media allowing you to contour cut items printed on other printers.
> 
> I also own a Roland SP 300 V. If I have decals that need to be laminated I will print them on the SP 300 with crop marks and run them through the GX24 after laminating them. That frees up the SP 300 for more important printing jobs.




I thought that the Graphtec does Contour cuttings as well!


Does a newbie like me need an optical eye in the cutter? 
I plan to use the cutter to produce vinyl transfers for t-shirts, and I don't have a solvent printer so no per-printed materials to cut with the plotter.


----------



## ToughJourneyman

HarveyAlex said:


> The ce6000 is the newer version of the ce5000.
> I have the ce5000-60 and love it. I'm not sure why the roland is the "Industry Standard". I never used the Roland but can tell you that the Graphtec machine is great. Software is easy to use and this thing cuts detail that still amazes me.
> I don't think you can go wrong with either machine.



How long did you have it for? & What do use it for the most?


----------



## ToughJourneyman

lben said:


> I don't know about the CE6000, but I have a CE5000. It has a greater down force than the GX24. It also comes with a stand and roll holder, where the GX24 comes with nothing and the stand has to be purchased separately. the CE5000-60 can also cut tighter circles and finer details.



Where is the Graphtec CE 5000-60 made?


----------



## ToughJourneyman

SickPuppy said:


> GX24 You can't go wrong with a ROLAND



Where is the Roland GX24 made?


----------



## lben

The graphtech is made in Japan. It also has an optical eye.


----------



## theflowerboxx

Just buy either one and you will be happy with your purchase.


----------



## ToughJourneyman

lben said:


> The graphtech is made in Japan. It also has an optical eye.


Thanks for all the Info


----------



## ToughJourneyman

theflowerboxx said:


> Just buy either one and you will be happy with your purchase.


I know that this is a comparison similar to the Chevy pick-up vs. Ford pick-up dilemma, but I am trying to make an educated decision by asking around those with experience because this is a major purchase for me; so making my mind is not going to be that easy.


----------



## HarveyAlex

The Graphtec does do contour cutting too. 
I use mine mostly for Names and numbers on team jerseys.
Also for small runs of shirts, one offs etc.
I never used the Roland so I can't really say that one is better than the other. I don't think you will go wrong with either machine.
I have no issues with my Graphtec and would buy another in a heart beat.


----------



## ToughJourneyman

HarveyAlex said:


> The Graphtec does do contour cutting too.
> I use mine mostly for Names and numbers on team jerseys.
> Also for small runs of shirts, one offs etc.
> I never used the Roland so I can't really say that one is better than the other. I don't think you will go wrong with either machine.
> I have no issues with my Graphtec and would buy another in a heart beat.



Thank you for sharing your experience with me.


----------



## ToughJourneyman

*
I feel that I am leaning toward the Graphtec CE 5000-60 because it is made in Japan, and I liked the positive feedback I have gotten from some of the nice people on the forum who shared there expertise with me. 


Now I need help finding a good dealer that offer it at a reasonable price with fair shipping rate and good customer service/support, so please share your favorite place to get this sort of equipments from. 

I really appreciate all your help.

Tough.

*


----------



## theflowerboxx

ToughJourneyman said:


> I know that this is a comparison similar to the Chevy pick-up vs. Ford pick-up dilemma, but I am trying to make an educated decision by asking around those with experience because this is a major purchase for me; so making my mind is not going to be that easy.


I own both a Graphtec and Roland, like I said buy either one and you will be happy.


----------



## lben

I got mine here: Screen Printing Silk Screening Vinyl Plotters. Ryonet's customer service is outstanding.


----------



## jennjenn97

I have both and they are great. Don't over think this.


----------



## ToughJourneyman

theflowerboxx said:


> I own both a Graphtec and Roland, like I said buy either one and you will be happy.


 Which dealer to you buy your equipments from?

Thanks.


----------



## ToughJourneyman

HarveyAlex said:


> The Graphtec does do contour cutting too.
> I use mine mostly for Names and numbers on team jerseys.
> Also for small runs of shirts, one offs etc.
> I never used the Roland so I can't really say that one is better than the other. I don't think you will go wrong with either machine.
> I have no issues with my Graphtec and would buy another in a heart beat.




Where did you buy your plotter from?

Thank you.


----------



## ToughJourneyman

jennjenn97 said:


> I have both and they are great. Don't over think this.




Where did you get your cutters from?

Thanks.


----------



## ToughJourneyman

Can I please get some recommendation for dealers you guys have dealt with that sell Graphtec Ce5000-60 plotter.

Thanks.


----------



## jlivezey

FYI, I just purchased a Graphtec CE6000-60. The box says "Japanese Technology" but then in small letters it says "Made in China". I upgraded from a Silhouette SD small cutter so this was a major purchase for me. (We also bought a SPS Pro screen printing package from Ryonet and added the Graphtec vinyl cutter and a heat press). I hooked it up with no problems and did a small test cut but can't wait to cut some larger designs. 

I have never used a Roland, but I was up in the air between these two also, but landed on the Graphtec because of the free stand, media roller and the fact that it's made by the same company as my other cutter that I've had great success with.

I was not able to import any of the files I cut on the Silhouette even though both cutters are made by the same company and the software is almost identical but the file extensions are just a little different (*.studio vs. *.gstudio) but for some reason seem to not be compatible?


----------



## teamspiritsports

Hello, everyone! This would be my first post in this forum as I've been mainly lurking and trying to absorb all the knowledge I can get. You guys are the best!
I just recently bought a Graphtec ce 6000-60 and I have to say that it's a gigantic leap from my P-Cut cutter. We've been able to cut designs and fonts that we otherwise wouldn't have been able to cut properly with my old cutter. It's also pretty easy to use.
Definitely a good buy! It also helped a lot that I got it on installment.😄


----------



## Nick Horvath

You really can't go wrong with either cutter. I have set both of them up and feel that the GX-24 is easier to setup out of the box.


----------



## Bugmeister

I've got a couple questions about these models, hopefully someone can enlighten me.

1. Being that both models have been on the market for a couple years now, have either or both received any upgrades that provide a bit of an edge they didn't originally have?

2. The most obvious (to my uninformed eyes at least) is that Roland offers a 3 year warranty compared to Graphtec's 2 year warranty. Has this been an issue for anyone? Or is part of the price difference helping to pay for that longer warranty?

3. The Graphtec CE6000-60 is a couple hundred dollars cheaper than the Roland GX24, and comes with the stand. So the CE6000 is really more than just a couple hundred dollars cheaper. A "free" stand isn't really free, it means less of the production value went into the machine. Let's say it works out to a $300 difference between the actual business part of these machines. Is there that much of a difference in them regarding quality, capability and longevity to reconsider the "you'll be fine with either one" sentiment?

I'm leaning towards the CE6000-60, but that extra year warranty on the Roland doesn't sound too bad, and I can live without a "free" stand.

I realize this is an old thread, but figured my question is on theme and didn't see any point in rehashing the opinions already shared in the thread!


----------



## Hebiki

Bugmeister said:


> I've got a couple questions about these models, hopefully someone can enlighten me.
> 
> 1. Being that both models have been on the market for a couple years now, have either or both received any upgrades that provide a bit of an edge they didn't originally have?
> 
> 2. The most obvious (to my uninformed eyes at least) is that Roland offers a 3 year warranty compared to Graphtec's 2 year warranty. Has this been an issue for anyone? Or is part of the price difference helping to pay for that longer warranty?
> 
> 3. The Graphtec CE6000-60 is a couple hundred dollars cheaper than the Roland GX24, and comes with the stand. So the CE6000 is really more than just a couple hundred dollars cheaper. A "free" stand isn't really free, it means less of the production value went into the machine. Let's say it works out to a $300 difference between the actual business part of these machines. Is there that much of a difference in them regarding quality, capability and longevity to reconsider the "you'll be fine with either one" sentiment?
> 
> I'm leaning towards the CE6000-60, but that extra year warranty on the Roland doesn't sound too bad, and I can live without a "free" stand.
> 
> I realize this is an old thread, but figured my question is on theme and didn't see any point in rehashing the opinions already shared in the thread!


1. not that ive seen, but i havent researched it in details since i already own one.

2. i wasnt too concerned with the warranty since I knew this machine pays for itself with relative ease.

a year ago..... i was in the same boat. i picked up my CE6000-60 and havent regretted it since. It paid itself off in no time (in my leisurely pace of production).

Lower price and the free stand was the tie breaker for me.


----------



## Bugmeister

Thanks...in the days since the post and after talking to a sales rep from one of the suppliers I'll be using, the Graphtec looks like the one I'll be going with.

I did notice that the blades and blade holders for the Graphtec cost more than Roland's, so hopefully the replacement frequency isn't so often that it eats up any savings.


----------



## Leg cramps

Like bug said, check out blade prices!


----------

